# Missouri River reports



## Gone Fishin (Dec 11, 2008)

Anyone have any reports on the Walleye Fishing on the Missouri around the Bismarck area?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Still a lot of ice jams north of town, but it's opening up south of town.

Weather just hasn't been kind to those looking to venture out. I'm really looking forward to Oahe filling this spring.


----------

